# [SOLVED] Morrowind and Vista



## IdahoDreamer

Is it possible to play Morrowind with a Vista Operating system? Is there a patch? Does not seem to play. Help!


----------



## RakaDisciple

*Re: Morrowind and Vista*

R u running 32 bit graphics? For sum reason i only get 16 right now.I have a thread to try and figure out how to get my 32 bit back and made mention of morrowind. You are probably having a different problem tho. If I get my graphics and get to start playing Ill let u know. Sorry im not of much help.


----------



## Desmodus

*Re: Morrowind and Vista*

i have vista and have run morrowind no problems (graphically). the only problem i've encountered was trying to reinstall it; even with no mods installed clicking Data Files on the splash screen to activate them, all the mods from my previous install show. And when i do install the mods, they don't show up.


----------



## tonyavicci

*Re: Morrowind and Vista*



hkrandom said:


> I am trying to run Morrowind on Vista as well, i have what i thought was the GOTY edition, but im not sure if it is (it has 3 discs, Morrowind, Bloodmoon and Tribunal) i installed it last night and tried to play it when it was trying to load the game it said that some .exe files were 'too large' and needed to be resized or the program would be shut down, i let it resize the files (there was about 20 of them) and after that the game tries to continue loading but just crashes, i have tried running the game in compatibility mode to no avail, i have also tried to run as an administrator and it still doesn't work, i reinstalled just the morrowind disc and the same thing happened, is there ANYTHING that i can do at all to get this game running, i purchased it thinking it would work... and now it seems that my money was wasted...



Hey, I'm having the exact same problem. I just got this computer, with Windows Vista (which so far I don't like), but it'll run Oblivion just fine. Morrowind keeps giving me messages needing to resize, I click yes on all of them, then I get an error message that Morrowind has encountered an error and must close. I don't understand why it will run Oblivion but not Morrowind. I have an NVIDIA GeForce 8400 card, and I've installed all the updates. Can anyone please help?
Also, one other thing, in Oblivion I can't open the console with the ~ key? Why is that. I chose US for the keyboard, do I need to change it?


----------



## Digifiend

*Re: Morrowind and Vista*



tonyavicci said:


> Also, one other thing, in Oblivion I can't open the console with the ~ key? Why is that. I chose US for the keyboard, do I need to change it?


In Morrowind ¬ is used instead in certain territories, including the UK. I assume Oblivion is likewise. If I'm right, the game configuration, not keyboard layout is to blame.


----------



## Digifiend

*Re: Morrowind and Vista*



hkrandom said:


> I am trying to run Morrowind on Vista as well, i have what i thought was the GOTY edition, but im not sure if it is (it has 3 discs, Morrowind, Bloodmoon and Tribunal).


That's the GOTY alright. I have the version which includes Morrowind, Tribunal, an extra Construction Set disc, and paper map and manual, but no Bloodmoon. That version isn't even referred to as Gold Edition.


----------



## jesse2012

*Re: Morrowind and Vista*

I just got Morrowind (Game of the Year Edition) and I insert the disk... it opens to the install screen, the boxes that say Regular Version, Tribunal, and Bloodmoon, I click on one of them and then click install... then nothing, can anyone help?


----------



## Digifiend

*Re: Morrowind and Vista*

Open Task Manager. If the installer exe disappears from the list, it's crashed. You should check all three boxes - you can't install Tribunal or Bloodmoon without the main Morrowind game.


----------



## awsemogreeb

*Re: Morrowind and Vista*

Today i bought Morrowind game of the year edition for my laptop :smile:
It is one disc and includes bloodmoon and tribunal.
It is stated on the disc 'only dvd compatible'
As this is a pc game i assume it does not mean a dvd player but instead a dvd drive, my disc drive is DVD RW, and yet when i insert the disc and click the disc drive icon in 'my computer' it whirrs around for a short while and the ejects the disc and i get a message saying
' Insert a disc
Please insert a disc into drive E: '
I push the tray closed again, it whirrs some more then spits the disc out.
I am getting nowhere by doing this.
If anyone has any ideas please let me know.
If i cannot resolve this then my money was wasted.

my drive is an Optiarc DVD RW AD-7530B ATA Device
And my OS is windows vista,
If that helps.


----------



## Digifiend

*Re: Morrowind and Vista*

OS irrelevant, sounds like a faulty dvd drive. Mine started doing that and I had to buy a new one. Replacing the drive should fix your problem.


----------



## awsemogreeb

*Re: Morrowind and Vista*



Digifiend said:


> OS irrelevant, sounds like a faulty dvd drive. Mine started doing that and I had to buy a new one. Replacing the drive should fix your problem.


Yeah i got the problem solved and now have Morrowind GOTY and Diablo 2 installed and working 
i had to uninstall the IDE channels, restart and they re-installed themselves (or windows did anyway) so now they work


----------



## Digifiend

*Re: Morrowind and Vista*

Phew!! Case closed then. :grin:


----------



## awsemogreeb

*Re: Morrowind and Vista*

Indeed, thanks for your thoughts on the matter though.


----------



## whitewater

Hi guys, I have Morrowind GOTY edition and it ran on my old PC but every now and then it crashed.
I just got a brand spanky new PC with vista and Nvidia 9500 graphics card and it loaded up and started off great, dx10 worked fantastic, and 5 mins into the game it crashed and screwed my comp over.
Is this a OS problem? or is the game bugged in some way?
Any help would be appreciated!
Thanks.:sigh:


----------

